# Gulf coast Florida, Tarpon Springs to Naples..



## NancyMoranG (Nov 11, 2014)

Am flexible to the areas of Tarpon Springs to Naples, Florida for a get together or meet up or shoot. Will be in the area from Dec 1 to March. 
I can be open to Lakeland or such area too. Let's work it out. 
I will post some photos soon to show my level but am anxious to continue my learning,  but not take all your time from your shoot. 
Currently Nikon D7000, Tokina 11-16, 17-70, 35 1.8 prime, 55-300, and SingRay filters.

Thanks, Nancy


----------



## DavidLane (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm in Cape Coral.  Always up for a shoot

Dave


----------

